# Holy Alpaca!



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

OMG! I just got on craigslist to see if there were any drum carders listed (spinning/knitting is nonexistent in my area unless there is an estate sale).
I ended up finding alpaca blankets for $15 each!!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
Trying to find out how many they have left (was posted 10days ago) and what colors, dark brown, fawn and white are what they posted. I'm doing a crazy happy dance and trying to figure out how much spending money I can put towards the alpaca :kung:

Might have to shmoozle hubby :kiss: a bit too lol... it never hurts when I want to go a bit fiber crazy:hysterical:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope they still have a few nice ones for you. Never hurts to fill up a spare room with fleece when you find a bargain!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Buy them all!
Every single one.
Then frog them and make whatever you want with the tons and tons of alpaca yarn!

That is how I roll!
I am the Frogging Queen..
see that seam?
Well it's nice and cleeean.

You can purl,
you can knit

etc...


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Chickenista - how big is your stash?? lol


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Not as big as most.
Though right now I have a stunning, STUNNING, pearl grey sweater I should/could be undoing. It's mohair, brushed cotton, wool and raimie. I paid about a buck for it.

I have other projects that I am working on though.. it will have to wait.

And I have an entire drawer of wretched Shetland wool that I frogged from a hideous sweater that I have no idea what to do with. It's so rough!

I totally love frogging thrift store sweaters. You can get some great stuff that way.
And I have found 4 men's sweaters that are 100% cashmere this year.
I wear a lot of cashmere around the house.
Warmest thing ever..and so thin and light!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

That's awesome! I don't work with cashmere that much, but I would like to. As much as you enjoy finding a sweater made of luxury fibers for a buck, I enjoy raising the fiber on an animal and watching it grow into something pretty. OMG! I just caught myself thinking of what stores I could check for cashmere!! ha ha ha!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I never, ever would have thought I could own a cashmere anything. Sooo expensive.
Even the yarn is way out of my range.

But these are ugly sweaters and for around the house only, but warm!

I would have never found them in the women's sections.. nope.
But men's..oh yeah.
There was also a 3X 100% Merino wool long sleeved Polo type shirt.
I didn't get that one.
I bet it is still there.
Ugly orange color.

And I would love to have something woolie on the farm.
Not gonna happen anytime soon.. Sigh...
DS, who just started knitting and is knitting as I type, wants sheep so that he can do it all - start to finish. 

I wouldn't mind a cashmere goatie-woat though.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Uhm, Foolsgold, the "blankets" are actually alpaca fleeces, aren't they? Just generally, the 'paca people I know call the fiber from their critters a "blanket" when it is an entire fleece. Although, it sure would save a lot of time if the fiber had already been spun into yarn and knitted or crocheted into something, huh?

So, will there be any blankets left after you're done getting the ones you want? Does the 'paca person mail them?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh... Oh!!
Oh!

Now I get it.
Duh.
Sorry.

But still.. buy them all!
And I would totally buy one from you if you ship.

Maybe in a couple of months.. I still have about 2 lbs of fleece to spin up.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Chickenista - Cashmere is easy to dye. I'd go back for that ugly orange sweater STAT!!  

I got this goat late last year that was sold as an angora goat (mohair) but I'm pretty sure he's cashgora (cashmere/mohair). He's brown/black/ and white and really neat looking. I'll see if I can find a pic. That sucker is peeing all over himself 24/7 and the rankest pee I have ever smelled...and I've had a really rank nubian buck that had me gagging. This new guy, it's so strong that you can taste the smell almost so I don't think I'm going to be able to get all of that rank stank out of his fiber. lol He'll make beautiful babies tho! 

I wouldn't be able to afford these fibers either. Raising the animals was a way to have it all cheaper, selling just enough fiber/animals/manure/completed projects to get me by.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's that buck I was talking about. lol


----------



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

lol yes the alpaca 'blanket' is the sides/back of the fleece... the best part. 

I just got the email back from the lady ....
"I have 5 Dark Brown fleeces, 9 white, 3 fawn fleeces." .... HOLY CRAPOLY! I am going to have to find a place to hide fiber from my husband ound:
I am asking her if I buy 5+ now if she will put some more on 'lay away' for me till we get income tax back.

Ohhhhh Hubby is gona be soooo maaaaaaad at me!!! :bash::bash::bash::hysterical:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

You need some of those space bags you can suck the air out of. Make the fleeces flat as a pancake and hide them under the bed, under the mattress, under couch cushions, behind the refrigerator or freezer. It's like I've done this before. :hysterical:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB, that goat looks like a dickens. LOL!!! 

Foolsgold - oh, I am so so happy for you!!! What a wonderful thing to have happen!! Buy every single one if you are able.  

I just got a polypay x fleece in. It is pretty clean and has a very nice crimp but has a lot more grease than the BFL fleece. No surprise there. My little dog is about going nuts. She stuck her nose in the bag and looked up at me like it was Christmas. "For ME?" "No, not for you." "Are you SURE???" Hopeful eyes, terrier nose twitching. Bless her heart.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

My German shepherd LOVES fleece, especially rabbit and sheep. He eats the rabbit hair. I have to watch him like a hawk!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Um.. if he's all bucky, I don't think it's carrots that he's wanting!

But look at the gorgeous colors on him. Almost blue...

drrroooolll!
But after the bucky behavior is gone.. blerrgg.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

He had a big carrot chunk in his mouth. LOLLL But you know, one of my worst horrors, a nightmare I've had, is that I fall in the buck pen during mating season and get humped by a goat. My husband would never let me live that down.


----------



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

raccoon breath said:


> You need some of those space bags you can suck the air out of. Make the fleeces flat as a pancake and hide them under the bed, under the mattress, under couch cushions, behind the refrigerator or freezer. It's like I've done this before. :hysterical:


ROFL got a bit of experience there RB?:cowboy: thanks for the tip. 
I am going to contact a friend of mine to see if she wants to buy any with me... we can each tell our husbands that it's the others fault ound:

Speaking of raw fiber... I have decided to get a drum carder as my splurge out of income tax.... anyone here have a Strauch? The 200 or the Finest? I am looking at one of those two but BOY OH BOY... I may have to save up some flash money from the regular pay checks too + the income tax before I can get it. We'll see.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB!!! :hysterical:ound:ound::hysterical:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

:teehee:


----------

